

Ask HN: Anyone heard anything regarding YC Winter 2013 Applications? - giologist

Has anyone heard anything about the YC applications for the Winter 2013 class?
======
rubyrescue
"did you get your rejection email yet" - my wife

------
tomasien
I just lost my "when will the first HN thread asking this question" pool by
about 30 minutes. DAMN!

~~~
SurfScore
but the real question is if this is the one that will make the front page or
not...

~~~
tomasien
It's already there!

~~~
SurfScore
good thing i bet 50 cajillion dollars on it happening...now I'm gonna go buy
Mercury

~~~
warpspeed
I don't know which I find more puzzling- that you have figured out how much
Mercury costs, or that you've decided to buy it.

~~~
orangethirty
Hey, at least it will have a better shot at finding a business model than
twitter... ;) I kid, I kid.

------
sharqnetwork
not yet..... this day is going by too slow. I don't know what will be more
traumatic, getting rejected from my Dream University senior year of HS, or
getting rejected by YC lol...tis life.

------
sjtgraham
In the past rejection emails have gone out between 5pm and 8pm Pacific. I
can't speak for the emails inviting one to interview unfortunately! I expect
the partners are busy evaluating applications up until the last moment.

~~~
ashrust
This time last year, our interview email came just after the rejections went
out.

------
dmytroKh
I worry more than before my first sex :|

------
courtlandalves
Last semester we received our acceptance (to interview) at 3:59 PST.

~~~
khmel
YC guys like .59 as I see ))

little imperfections make this life interesting

------
danielsiders
We're creating a list of companies that applied here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4791386>

------
k-i-m
Nothing yet.... why time is moving so slooooow? next startup: a time machine!!
=)

On the apply page they say: "We'll reimburse up to $600 per group for travel
expenses.", do you think is a tricky part? I mean, if we ask for a reimburse
for the travel (which would be around $400-500), will we "loose points" during
the interview because we aren't so much motivated as we even asked for a
reimburse?

~~~
zbruhnke
Speaking from Experience, the Partners interviewing you probably won't even
know which of the interviewees did or did not accept checks. Kirsty issues
them as you ask before or after you interview and it is very casual.

I certainly don't think they would hold it against you even if they knew.
They're good people and don't expect you to do anything for free

------
keeptrying
Guys Mixpanel is offering free analytics for rejectees
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4791944>

If anyone wants to work in the health and fitness industry. Please do drop me
a line - my email is in my profile.

~~~
ainsleyb
We're actually offering free web security, too:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4792073> :)

------
salimmadjd
Good luck to everyone. Let's stay positive and prepare for the interview. Here
are a few good recommendations about YC interview and what to expect:
<http://askolo.com/ycalumni#4f7f608197db2e496f000001>

------
sdiwakar
Bummer, we just got a rejection email for Contactable
(<http://becontactable.com>).

The email came via Mailgun, here are the headers:

Received: by luna.mailgun.net with SMTP mgrt ????61; Fri, 16 Nov 2012 01:17:01
+0000

------
vbv
Reading previous threads I have found a pattern. I may be wrong but that seems
to be the pattern. Rejection emails go out around 4pm Pacific time and
interview invite emails go out around 7pm Pacific time.

~~~
warpspeed
According to my experience last session this isn't correct. Invite emails went
out 6:59pm EST.

------
andrewcross
I got an interview email at 10:01pm EST in the past. It came through Mailgun
so everyone that gets chosen will probably get that email at the same time.

------
bosky101
@YC partners

Are late applicants being considered ? (or perhaps queued up to process if
there's time)

------
anandsatyan
Does everyone in the team get an email? or is it just the one who submitted
the application?

~~~
mansigandhi
I believe everyone does.

------
RMNH
Waitingggggg

------
sarneill1
nothing yet here

------
srikanthraob
waiting!!

